# Healthy Shake and Smoothie Recipes



## Bob Hubbard

A sticky thread to share healthy shake/smoothie type recipes. If at all possible, please try to include some nutritional information.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Some of mine. Full nutritional breakdown is at the end. I'll also toss in some Blueberries when I have them, as well as apple or coconut milk (not listed) for variety.

*Banana - OJ Shake*
1 Banana
1 scoop Protein powder
1 cup ice
1 cup OJ
1 tsp Stevia Powder
=====
309 Cals, 56g Carbs, 2.3g Fat, 22g Protein


*Strawbery - Banana Shake*
1 Banana
5 small Strawberries
1 scoop Protein powder
1 cup ice
1 cup OJ
1 tsp Stevia Powder
=====
312 Cals, 58g Carbs, 2.4g Fat, 22g Protein


*Tropical Delight Shake*
1 Banana
1/2 cup fresh pineapple
1/4 cup Fresh Mango
1 scoop Protein powder
1 cup ice
1 cup OJ
1 tsp Stevia Powder
4 oz Plain Yogurt
=====
356 Cals, 80g Carbs, <5g Fat, 27g Protein




*Full breakdowns on ingredients:*
---------------------------------
*Designer Whey Protein Powder - Natural Flavor*
Calories = 90
Carbs = 2g
Fat = 1g
Protein = 19g

---------------------------------
*Strawberries, fresh*
Serving Size: 5 small (1" dia)
Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	2.5 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	0.8 g
  Calories 	10.5
  Total Fat 	0.1 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	0.4 mg
  Potassium 	58.1 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	2.5 g
  Dietary Fiber 	0.8 g
  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	0.2 g

---------------------------------  
*Blueberries, fresh*
Serving Size: 0.5 cup

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	10.2 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	2.0 g
  Calories 	40.6
  Total Fat 	0.3 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	4.4 mg
  Potassium 	64.5 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	10.2 g
  Dietary Fiber 	2.0 g
  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	0.5 g

---------------------------------  
*Banana, fresh*
Serving Size: 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	27.6 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	2.8 g
  Calories 	108.6
  Total Fat 	0.6 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.2 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	1.2 mg
  Potassium 	467.3 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	27.6 g
  Dietary Fiber 	2.8 g
  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	1.2 g

---------------------------------
*Orange Juice*
Serving Size: 1 cup

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	25.0 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	0.5 g
  Calories 	109.6
  Total Fat 	0.7 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.2 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	2.5 mg
  Potassium 	473.1 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	25.0 g
  Dietary Fiber 	0.5 g
  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	2.0 g

---------------------------------
*Mangos*
Serving Size: 0.25 cup, sliced

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	7.0 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	0.7 g
  Calories 	26.8
  Total Fat 	0.1 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	0.8 mg
  Potassium 	64.4 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	7.0 g
  Dietary Fiber 	0.7 g
  Sugars 	6.1 g
  Protein 	0.2 g

---------------------------------
*Yogurt, plain, low fat*
Serving Size: 0.5 container (4 oz) 

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	8.0 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	0.0 g
  Calories 	71.2
  Total Fat 	1.8 g
  Saturated Fat 	1.1 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.5 g
  Cholesterol 	6.8 mg
  Sodium 	79.1 mg
  Potassium 	264.4 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	8.0 g
  Dietary Fiber 	0.0 g
  Sugars 	8.0 g
  Protein 	5.9 g

---------------------------------  
*Pineapple, fresh*
Serving Size: 0.5 cup, diced

Amount Per Serving
  Total Carbohydrate 	9.6 g
	  Dietary Fiber 	0.9 g
  Calories 	38.0
  Total Fat 	0.3 g
  Saturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.1 g
  Monounsaturated Fat 	0.0 g
  Cholesterol 	0.0 mg
  Sodium 	0.8 mg
  Potassium 	87.6 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	9.6 g
  Dietary Fiber 	0.9 g
  Sugars 	0.0 g
  Protein 	0.3 g


I have removed my recommendation of Splenda from this post due to concerns on it's safety, and replaced it with Stevia Powder, a completely natural herbal sweetener that has been used for generations without serious issue.


----------



## MessySmith155425

good information shared thanx


----------



## Transk53

Very nice post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TerryDooley

Thanks for sharing these amazing recipe of shakes and smoothies with us.


----------



## CB Jones

My morning breakfast shake:

 10 oz V-8 juice (spicy or regular)
1 scoop Isopure protein isolate (flavorless)

30 grams of protein with less than 200 calories.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I guess Bob intended this to be an ongoing sticky thread for recipes and it never took off. Since the thread has been necro-ed, I'll toss in the recipe for what I'm drinking right now:

2 frozen bananas
approx. 1 cup frozen strawberries
approx. 1 cup frozen peaches
2-3 tablespoons ground flax seed
1 tablespoon chia seeds
1/3 cup sunflower seeds
approx. 1/2 cup kefir (strawberry flavored)
approx. 1/2 cup coconut water
handful of dried cranberries
enough water to blend to a nice liquid consistency - I'm eyeballing it but probably round 3 cups

This produces 4 tall glasses of smoothie, 2 each for my wife and myself. Pretty tasty if I do say so myself. Ingredients and proportions vary day-to-day based on what we have in the kitchen and my mood.


----------



## Steve

Tony Dismukes said:


> I guess Bob intended this to be an ongoing sticky thread for recipes and it never took off. Since the thread has been necro-ed, I'll toss in the recipe for what I'm drinking right now:
> 
> 2 frozen bananas
> approx. 1 cup frozen strawberries
> approx. 1 cup frozen peaches
> 2-3 tablespoons ground flax seed
> 1 tablespoon chia seeds
> 1/3 cup sunflower seeds
> approx. 1/2 cup kefir (strawberry flavored)
> approx. 1/2 cup coconut water
> handful of dried cranberries
> enough water to blend to a nice liquid consistency - I'm eyeballing it but probably round 3 cups
> 
> This produces 4 tall glasses of smoothie, 2 each for my wife and myself. Pretty tasty if I do say so myself. Ingredients and proportions vary day-to-day based on what we have in the kitchen and my mood.


That looks delicious.  What's kefir?


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Steve said:


> That looks delicious.  What's kefir?


It's a fermented milk drink. Sort of like liquid yogurt.


----------



## kelly45

I will encourage me to try some!


----------



## dvcochran

Bob Hubbard said:


> Some of mine. Full nutritional breakdown is at the end. I'll also toss in some Blueberries when I have them, as well as apple or coconut milk (not listed) for variety.
> 
> *Banana - OJ Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> =====
> 309 Cals, 56g Carbs, 2.3g Fat, 22g Protein
> 
> 
> *Strawbery - Banana Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 5 small Strawberries
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> =====
> 312 Cals, 58g Carbs, 2.4g Fat, 22g Protein
> 
> 
> *Tropical Delight Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 1/2 cup fresh pineapple
> 1/4 cup Fresh Mango
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> 4 oz Plain Yogurt
> =====
> 356 Cals, 80g Carbs, <5g Fat, 27g Protein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full breakdowns on ingredients:*
> ---------------------------------
> *Designer Whey Protein Powder - Natural Flavor*
> Calories = 90
> Carbs = 2g
> Fat = 1g
> Protein = 19g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Strawberries, fresh*
> Serving Size: 5 small (1" dia)
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     2.5 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.8 g
> Calories     10.5
> Total Fat     0.1 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.4 mg
> Potassium     58.1 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     2.5 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.8 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Blueberries, fresh*
> Serving Size: 0.5 cup
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     10.2 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.0 g
> Calories     40.6
> Total Fat     0.3 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     4.4 mg
> Potassium     64.5 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     10.2 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.0 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.5 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Banana, fresh*
> Serving Size: 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     27.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.8 g
> Calories     108.6
> Total Fat     0.6 g
> Saturated Fat     0.2 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     1.2 mg
> Potassium     467.3 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     27.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.8 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     1.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Orange Juice*
> Serving Size: 1 cup
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     25.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.5 g
> Calories     109.6
> Total Fat     0.7 g
> Saturated Fat     0.1 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.2 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     2.5 mg
> Potassium     473.1 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     25.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.5 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     2.0 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Mangos*
> Serving Size: 0.25 cup, sliced
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     7.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.7 g
> Calories     26.8
> Total Fat     0.1 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.8 mg
> Potassium     64.4 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     7.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.7 g
> Sugars     6.1 g
> Protein     0.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Yogurt, plain, low fat*
> Serving Size: 0.5 container (4 oz)
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     8.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.0 g
> Calories     71.2
> Total Fat     1.8 g
> Saturated Fat     1.1 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.5 g
> Cholesterol     6.8 mg
> Sodium     79.1 mg
> Potassium     264.4 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     8.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.0 g
> Sugars     8.0 g
> Protein     5.9 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Pineapple, fresh*
> Serving Size: 0.5 cup, diced
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     9.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.9 g
> Calories     38.0
> Total Fat     0.3 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.8 mg
> Potassium     87.6 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     9.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.9 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.3 g
> 
> 
> I have removed my recommendation of Splenda from this post due to concerns on it's safety, and replaced it with Stevia Powder, a completely natural herbal sweetener that has been used for generations without serious issue.



Very valuable post. Thanks for the info. Curious, do you add the Stevia as a sweetener only or am I missing something?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

dvcochran said:


> Very valuable post. Thanks for the info. Curious, do you add the Stevia as a sweetener only or am I missing something?


The OP in this thread was 12 years ago. Bob doesn't participate on here any more.


----------



## jesscold88

To be honest, I've never looked for smoothie recipes, I always add what I have in my fridge, it's just that there are always basic ingredients there, like milk, banana and cocoa (most often)


----------



## halie18

Bob Hubbard said:


> Some of mine. Full nutritional breakdown is at the end. I'll also toss in some Blueberries when I have them, as well as apple or coconut milk (not listed) for variety.
> 
> *Banana - OJ Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> =====
> 309 Cals, 56g Carbs, 2.3g Fat, 22g Protein
> 
> 
> *Strawbery - Banana Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 5 small Strawberries
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> =====
> 312 Cals, 58g Carbs, 2.4g Fat, 22g Protein
> 
> 
> *Tropical Delight Shake*
> 1 Banana
> 1/2 cup fresh pineapple
> 1/4 cup Fresh Mango
> 1 scoop Protein powder
> 1 cup ice
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 tsp Stevia Powder
> 4 oz Plain Yogurt
> =====
> 356 Cals, 80g Carbs, <5g Fat, 27g Protein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full breakdowns on ingredients:*
> ---------------------------------
> *Designer Whey Protein Powder - Natural Flavor*
> Calories = 90
> Carbs = 2g
> Fat = 1g
> Protein = 19g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Strawberries, fresh*
> Serving Size: 5 small (1" dia)
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     2.5 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.8 g
> Calories     10.5
> Total Fat     0.1 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.4 mg
> Potassium     58.1 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     2.5 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.8 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Blueberries, fresh*
> Serving Size: 0.5 cup
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     10.2 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.0 g
> Calories     40.6
> Total Fat     0.3 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     4.4 mg
> Potassium     64.5 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     10.2 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.0 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.5 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Banana, fresh*
> Serving Size: 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     27.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.8 g
> Calories     108.6
> Total Fat     0.6 g
> Saturated Fat     0.2 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     1.2 mg
> Potassium     467.3 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     27.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     2.8 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     1.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Orange Juice*
> Serving Size: 1 cup
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     25.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.5 g
> Calories     109.6
> Total Fat     0.7 g
> Saturated Fat     0.1 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.2 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     2.5 mg
> Potassium     473.1 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     25.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.5 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     2.0 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Mangos*
> Serving Size: 0.25 cup, sliced
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     7.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.7 g
> Calories     26.8
> Total Fat     0.1 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.8 mg
> Potassium     64.4 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     7.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.7 g
> Sugars     6.1 g
> Protein     0.2 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Yogurt, plain, low fat*
> Serving Size: 0.5 container (4 oz)
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     8.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.0 g
> Calories     71.2
> Total Fat     1.8 g
> Saturated Fat     1.1 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.5 g
> Cholesterol     6.8 mg
> Sodium     79.1 mg
> Potassium     264.4 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     8.0 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.0 g
> Sugars     8.0 g
> Protein     5.9 g
> 
> ---------------------------------
> *Pineapple, fresh*
> Serving Size: 0.5 cup, diced
> 
> Amount Per Serving
> Total Carbohydrate     9.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.9 g
> Calories     38.0
> Total Fat     0.3 g
> Saturated Fat     0.0 g
> Polyunsaturated Fat     0.1 g
> Monounsaturated Fat     0.0 g
> Cholesterol     0.0 mg
> Sodium     0.8 mg
> Potassium     87.6 mg
> Total Carbohydrate     9.6 g
> Dietary Fiber     0.9 g
> Sugars     0.0 g
> Protein     0.3 g
> 
> 
> I have removed my recommendation of Splenda from this post due to concerns on it's safety, and replaced it with Stevia Powder, a completely natural herbal sweetener that has been used for generations without serious issue.


The mixture of blueberries and banana smoothie is bestest


----------



## Gyakuto

I’ve been led to believe that smoothies are not as good as eating the whole fruit. Smashing up fruit in a blender liberates their sugars making them a high glycemic, sugary food!









						5 reasons why smoothies are not a shortcut to a healthy diet
					

They have a healthy reputation, but smoothies might not be as good for you as you thought. Find out why.




					www.bhf.org.uk
				












						The Downside of Smoothies (Published 2021)
					

“Just because there’s a leafy green in it doesn’t make it low-calorie.”




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Gyakuto said:


> I’ve been led to believe that smoothies are not as good as eating the whole fruit. Smashing up fruit in a blender liberates their sugars making them a high glycemic, sugary food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 reasons why smoothies are not a shortcut to a healthy diet
> 
> 
> They have a healthy reputation, but smoothies might not be as good for you as you thought. Find out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhf.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Downside of Smoothies (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> “Just because there’s a leafy green in it doesn’t make it low-calorie.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


That concept doesn’t make sense to me. You chew and digest them, if they are whole.


----------



## Gyakuto

Gerry Seymour said:


> That concept doesn’t make sense to me. You chew and digest them, if they are whole.


I don’t think mastication smashes the fruit-cell walls _as much_ as a blender is able. Try chewing a strawberry, blueberry and apple chuck and instead of swallowing, deposit it onto a plate. Now compare this to similar ingredisnts that have been blended into a smoothie. The _total_ sugar absorbed from the  same quantities of whole or blended fruit is the same, but the _rate_ of absorption of sugar from a smoothie is much greater, leading to a beta-islet-cell-damaging spikes of glucose level. 

One of the great pleasures in life I really miss is a large glass of fresh orange juice. I don’t drink it because of it’s huge glycemic index.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Gyakuto said:


> I don’t think mastication smashes the fruit-cell walls _as much_ as a blender is able. Try chewing a strawberry, blueberry and apple chuck and instead of swallowing, deposit it onto a plate. Now compare this to similar ingredisnts that have been blended into a smoothie. The _total_ sugar absorbed from the  same quantities of whole or blended fruit is the same, but the _rate_ of absorption of sugar from a smoothie is much greater, leading to a beta-islet-cell-damaging spikes of glucose level.
> 
> One of the great pleasures in life I really miss is a large glass of fresh orange juice. I don’t drink it because of it’s huge glycemic index.


Posts like this make me really miss the old “informative” rating. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Gyakuto said:


> I don’t think mastication smashes the fruit-cell walls _as much_ as a blender is able. Try chewing a strawberry, blueberry and apple chuck and instead of swallowing, deposit it onto a plate. Now compare this to similar ingredisnts that have been blended into a smoothie. The _total_ sugar absorbed from the  same quantities of whole or blended fruit is the same, but the _rate_ of absorption of sugar from a smoothie is much greater, leading to a beta-islet-cell-damaging spikes of glucose level.
> 
> One of the great pleasures in life I really miss is a large glass of fresh orange juice. I don’t drink it because of it’s huge glycemic index.


Does this result in a loss of any of the vitamins/minerals fruits have, or is it an issue purely because of the increased sugar?


----------



## Gyakuto

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Does this result in a loss of any of the vitamins/minerals fruits have, or is it an issue purely because of the increased sugar?


I don’t think it‘d destroy the vitamins…heating tends to be the culprit in that. Minerals are safe too. It’s just the liberation of sugars. 

If you make smoothies with sugar-free fruit you’ll be fine!😉


----------



## Gyakuto

Gerry Seymour said:


> Posts like this make me really miss the old “informative” rating. Thanks for clarifying!


You could send me some money to my Nigerian bank account if you like 🤓


----------

